
Oracle copied Amazon’s API–was that copyright infringement? - muraiki
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2020/01/oracle-copied-amazons-api-was-that-copyright-infringement/
======
unlinked_dll
TL;DR no, because Amazon licenses the API with Apache 2.0. Shame on you
arstechnica.

